# Extractor de humos, duda condensador



## Bleny (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola tengo un viejo extractor de humos Cata GS 500, que creo que el condensador a pasado a mejor vida, tira rápido después se afloja como si no consiguiera toda la velocidad, yo creo que es el condensador, pero solo encontrado uno de 10uf y el original es de 6uf tendría problemas si le pongo de mas. Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 14, 2015)

proba con dos de 3µf  en paralelo


----------



## Bleny (Ene 14, 2015)

No tengo de ningún otro valor, es por si voy a la tienda y me llevo el de 10uf, pero no se si vale o seria malo para el motor, por si no me explicado bien, es el condensador de arranque del motor, parecido a los de lavadora pero un poco mas pequeño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2015)

Existe el *enorme riesgo* que gire más rápido , eche mas aire , y luego eche humo


----------



## Bleny (Ene 15, 2015)

No pasa nada como al mismo tiempo expulsara el humo que eche jajajaja, ya mirare se encuentro uno de 6 uF, muchas gracias


----------

